# Where are all the pictures



## RCA DOGS

I haven’t seen many upland pictures posted from this season. I am 2 1/2 weeks post back surgery and itching to get out there. Hopefully another week or so and I’ll be ready to stroll down some trails. 
Until then, bring some smiles to the guy riding the bench. Post your best upland pictures of the season


----------



## shaffe48b

They're on here. Some people are even into videos.

Not me though. I only take pictures when they're inside and we're all bored.


----------



## METRO1

Had friends hunt with marsha and i from s.carolina sat.and we had 45 grouse and woodcock flushes.
We all killed limit of woodcock and missed all grouse


----------



## METRO1

then sunday hunted with marsha ,my son nick .and we limited out on woodcock.had 35 grouse and woodcock flushes.


----------



## METRO1

then marsha nick and i went out for quick hunt mon.morning for 2 hours.10 grouse flushes 10 woodcock.


----------



## Sharkey

It has been a good year so far but this is the only pic. Last Saturday, instead of jumping in the truck the boys and I made a quick loop behind the house. 2 grouse and 8 woodcock pointed. All of the shot birds were retrieved to hand. It is their second and third seasons and they have the ability to be the best team I’ve ever had. We have killed more birds on different day’s this year but we were all executing to our best abilities







on this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sportsman98

Been a struggle to find/hit grouse this year for us but the woodcock have been cooperating.


----------



## birdhntr

It has been a solid year.I haven't taken a whole lot of pictures this year but here is a few.


----------



## birdhntr

I did get a couple suprises while hunting.
A really white piebald deer and a pair of elk sheds that I found.

Are group has burned up some ammo this year!


----------



## triplelunger

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shaffe48b

triplelunger said:


> .
> View attachment 588685
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If my birds were drinking Coors I could hit them too.


----------



## Stand By

IMG_20201014_173856783




__
Stand By


__
Oct 16, 2020








Gibby's first woody, during a break in the weather the other day. Only other bird we saw was a Grouse the was at the top of a red pine that took off behind us. She wanted to chase it to Mio, but she came back when called.


----------



## michiganmaniac

It was an awesome day in the woods today. Its nice when you have to quit early!














Brendan and parker with bird #10.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Well done!


----------



## birdhntr

michiganmaniac said:


> It was an awesome day in the woods today. Its nice when you have to quit early!
> View attachment 588915
> View attachment 588919
> Brendan and parker with bird #10.


Funny looking sharpies!


----------



## Gnoyes

Haven’t gotten out as much as we’d like yet, but there’s birds out there.


----------



## ab5228

michiganmaniac said:


> It was an awesome day in the woods today. Its nice when you have to quit early!
> View attachment 588915
> View attachment 588919
> Brendan and parker with bird #10.


I want to be like Michiganmaniac when I grow up.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Light blanket of snow this morning. Headed west!


----------



## michiganmaniac

The only way i could describe todays conditions is miserable. A dusting of snow turned into 3 inches of wet heavy snow, into a steady cold rain. Birds were in places not fun to be or conducive for killing...swamp edge with thermal ground cover and heavy conifer.





















Just a couple of wet dawgs. Good boy Asher!


----------



## FNC

birdhntr said:


> They also vary in color from bird to bird.I have seen many different colors in my life.off white,white,various biege,brownish,white, yellowish,and even with a greenish tint.


Pheasant eggs in late October? I'm surprised - never seen that before.


----------



## birdhntr

FNC said:


> Pheasant eggs in late October? I'm surprised - never seen that before.


I see egg shells on occasion this time of year.Every year I went to North Dakota I would find a nest with shells.Ofcourse it was a huge density of pheasants in that area.
This late summer I have found a few nests with shells.Many were turtle,a goose nest,turkey nest,and noticed swallow shells at my friend's place.
Egg shells don't really decay.
It has been a long time in Michigan since I've seen a pheasant nest.
I don't believe anything has a nest this time of year.Pheasant,turkey,or a mallard are the only possibility with the size of the clutch.From what I have seen in my life I say pheasant but I could be wrong possibly.


----------



## Gamekeeper

birdhntr said:


> I see egg shells on occasion this time of year.Every year I went to North Dakota I would find a nest with shells.Ofcourse it was a huge density of pheasants in that area.
> This late summer I have found a few nests with shells.Many were turtle,a goose nest,turkey nest,and noticed swallow shells at my friend's place.
> Egg shells don't really decay.
> It has been a long time in Michigan since I've seen a pheasant nest.
> I don't believe anything has a nest this time of year.Pheasant,turkey,or a mallard are the only possibility with the size of the clutch.From what I have seen in my life I say pheasant but I could be wrong possibly.


Pheasant eggs are smaller than a chicken egg.
Ends get a round hole cut in them at hatching.


----------



## homemadespud

Sandhill ?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr

homemadespud said:


> Sandhill ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


To many eggs for cranes.


----------



## kek25

T Rex.


----------



## birdhntr

Gamekeeper said:


> Pheasant eggs are smaller than a chicken egg.
> Ends get a round hole cut in them at hatching.


This.


----------



## Gamekeeper

birdhntr said:


> This.


Yeah, and the color was wrong too but I didn’t wanna get all in the weeds about it.


----------



## Trunkslammer

They could have bleached in the sun a bit maybe. I found it interesting to find them looking like that this time of year if they were indeed pheasant eggs. Or really eggs of any flavor this time of year.


----------



## birdhntr

Trunkslammer said:


> They could have bleached in the sun a bit maybe. I found it interesting to find them looking like that this time of year if they were indeed pheasant eggs. Or really eggs of any flavor this time of year.


Only other possibility would be mallard.They looked fairly white/cream / very light beige color in ND and that was in November


----------



## birdhntr

Pheasant eggs


----------



## Lamarsh

Not as many hunts this year for us, but a few great ones with great dog work.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

A morning brace of woodcock :








r

9mm Hi-Power

Disclaimer - I'm not in the habit of taking hunting photos that include my boots but I took this photo because of a thread on another web-site concerning Le Chameau footwear.


----------



## cwk33041

Heading back tomorrow from North Dakota. It was a cold week. First trip out for my pup. She got better every day. First few days had trouble getting her to go in the swails and sloughs. By the last day she was in them most of the time. She had a few flushes and some great retrieves. Couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## Rob Ramage




----------



## DanP

9mm Hi-Power said:


> A morning brace of woodcock :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power
> 
> Disclaimer - I'm not in the habit of taking hunting photos that include my boots but I took this photo because of a thread on another web-site concerning Le Chameau footwear.


Nice photo even with the boots - great wood on the Ruger? Is that the one you picked up a year or 2 back?


----------



## Old Man

METRO1 said:


> then marsha nick and i went out for quick hunt mon.morning for 2 hours.10 grouse flushes 10 woodcock.
> View attachment 588257
> View attachment 588259
> View attachment 588261
> View attachment 588263


Great pictures and I love the cap also.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

DanP said:


> Nice photo even with the boots - great wood on the Ruger? Is that the one you picked up a year or 2 back?


Thanks for the compliment on the Ruger factory wood . I bought that shotgun probably about nine years or so ago from Jay's in Clare on an October bird hunting trip to the U.P.and there's a bit of a story behind it that involves, in part, a very attractive young lady named, I kid you not, whose name was 'Autumn'. Here's a photo that shows the grain off better with some sunlight on it ( click on the larger option for full size version) :










9mm Hi-Power


----------



## fowl

Do you have a picture of Autumn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

fowl said:


> Do you have a picture of Autumn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sorry no but she could easily have been photo'd for the cover of an L.L. Bean Fall catalog. Again, quite a story behind 'Autumn' and the gunstock. Bit of a toss-up as to which is prettier :









9mm Hi-Power


----------



## GrouseHntr

DanP said:


> I know that spot!! Great photos!!


It's a good spot! Got lucky and hit it during the flight and she ended up with 17 points that produced 20 or more birds.


----------



## wirehair

Really like this picture. I love wirehairs. Especially late season. Have no idea why I find myself without one. lol


----------



## fishstruction

Hunted from 10-2 today had 9 flushes with 6 birds pointed terrible shooting on my part lol but I’m good with one.


----------



## Jackson Huffstutler

This is Chase enjoying his first hunting season. It was nice to watch him find his stride while also finding some birds.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

This was my buddy's Griffin, shot December 31, 2020.
Tons of snow they were way up in the trees....


----------



## poz

Iowa


----------



## nick brown

Finished the season in South Dakota.Lots of birds but hard to get close to them. 16 days in South Dakota 6 in Kansas and weekends at home in Michigan.105 roosters for the year for me and the guys on my trips.Made some great friends hunting this year. Memories I will treasure for a lifetime.


----------



## goose schatt

nick brown said:


> View attachment 636777
> Finished the season in South Dakota.Lots of birds but hard to get close to them. 16 days in South Dakota 6 in Kansas and weekends at home in Michigan.105 roosters for the year for me and the guys on my trips.Made some great friends hunting this year. Memories I will treasure for a lifetime.


Gorgeous dog !sounds like a great life!!


----------



## Josh R

My wife just sent me this late yesterday....

I have been working outta town since the Monday after Christmas, damn I miss my dogs..... Wife to I guess

It's hard being away but I'll be back home in a couple weeks, gonna plan a couple preserve hunts for the dogs. Not my favorite thing but they need some feathers and I need some hunting time!!









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick brown

goose schatt said:


> Gorgeous dog !sounds like a great life!!


Thanks. I was blessed with a good dog and the time and money to be able to do the things I love this year.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Nebraska for the slam


----------



## Gamekeeper

Gamekeeper said:


> Nebraska for the slam
> View attachment 636985


It’s pretty bleak out here at 7 degrees.


----------



## birdhntr

I


Gamekeeper said:


> It’s pretty bleak out here at 7 degrees.
> View attachment 637187


 I bet.If the snow crusts it will be tough on the dog (dogs)


----------



## Gamekeeper

birdhntr said:


> I bet.If the snow crusts it will be tough on the dog (dogs)


What about me?
The dogs are all booted up.
Today I was Covered up with sharp tails.
Killed my pheasants early.
Couldn’t find the prairie chickens this pm.


----------



## birdhntr

Gamekeeper said:


> What about me?
> The dogs are all booted up.
> Today I was Covered up with sharp tails.
> Killed my pheasants early.
> Couldn’t find the prairie chickens this pm.


Put your boots on silly.lol.
Don't forget the quail!
Are you hunting walk in access lands?


----------



## birdhntr

nick brown said:


> View attachment 636777
> Finished the season in South Dakota.Lots of birds but hard to get close to them. 16 days in South Dakota 6 in Kansas and weekends at home in Michigan.105 roosters for the year for me and the guys on my trips.Made some great friends hunting this year. Memories I will treasure for a lifetime.


And some woodcock, quail,and a "Prairie Chicken"! 
That porcupine must have been a right of passage!


----------



## Gamekeeper

I wouldn’t have thought porcupines would be out at 7°.

This one was on the tippy top of an old Cottonwood tree.


----------



## gundogguy

Another fine day in Michiganistan! An old Guy and his dog!


----------



## Gamekeeper

Don’t spoil your bird dogs!








nothing like some tailgate cooking to keep the troops running


----------



## Gamekeeper

Got it done!
How about these pinnae?


----------



## Howitzer

My daughter goes to school in Montana so I went out to guide her for Elk and Mule deer, we were socked with 2 feet of snow in 12 hours -8 temps and 60mph winds so when you're thrown lemons make some lemonade. We went down low and pulled out the 12 iron and orange I keep in the truck for such an occasion and went whooping some upland tail. It was humorous because the birds have literally likely never seen a man before so I went bushwhacking kicking up the Sharpies, Pheasant and Hun's which she lot a limit of all three (and a ton of ammo) unfortunately my phone froze and I only got a few pics.


----------

